# Real-Time Reports, March 12-13-14



## billski (Mar 12, 2014)

Overcast in the Boston Flatlands.


----------



## billski (Mar 12, 2014)

Nws burlington
as of 1028 am edt wednesday...forecast playing out well so far.
 Snow has
overspread the majority of the area with the exception of far
northern vermont and the saint lawrence valley of new york.
Anywhere that`s not currently snowing will be shortly. Heaviest
snow still on track for late this afternoon...this evening...and
overnight ..with bulls-eye over central vermont.


----------



## billski (Mar 12, 2014)

Technical: new 12z NAM is in & supports current forecast w/rain  changing 2 a wintry mix 11pm-2am Northwest MA/Southern NH, 3-6am  elsewhere.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2014)

In NYc warm and about to rain soon.


----------



## jaysunn (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow the cams at the resorts in middle, northern VT look awesome, so jealous.


----------



## billski (Mar 12, 2014)

Mutha:


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 12, 2014)

light R#!n in Boston.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2014)

Sugarloaf reported 4 inches already and they are likely behind the VT resorts.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> *Sugarloaf reported 4 inches already and they are likely behind the VT resorts*.



MRG just reported 5" to 6" not a minute ago.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 12, 2014)

Getting DEEP! 3.12.14 by I am Cannon, on Flickr


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Getting DEEP! 3.12.14 by I am Cannon, on Flickr



Nice! Get some!


----------



## Masskier (Mar 12, 2014)

Just arrived at my Condo (1300') at Burke.  4" on the ground and coming down good.  Left Boston at 12 noon, hit rain around Manchester, sleet and mixed at Concord, All snow from Tilton on.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2014)

A met that lives in Indian Lake, NY just reported 9" so far.


----------



## Bene288 (Mar 12, 2014)

Icing in Albany, I hear Saratoga (north) is getting pounded with snow. Gore and Whiteface could be incredible.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 12, 2014)

Masskier said:


> Just arrived at my Condo (1300') at Burke.  4" on the ground and coming down good.  Left Boston at 12 noon, hit rain around Manchester, sleet and mixed at Concord, All snow from Tilton on.



5" here at 1000" five miles west of you. Snowing like crazy right now. Just saw a groomer drive by on the Burke webcam . Should be over a foot of fresh powder on the groomer trails in the morning. It will make skinning a bit more difficult.


----------



## Tin (Mar 12, 2014)

Pico is reporting 10". Hmmmmm....


----------



## Masskier (Mar 12, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> 5" here at 1000" five miles west of you. Snowing like crazy right now. Just saw a groomer drive by on the Burke webcam . Should be over a foot of fresh powder on the groomer trails in the morning. It will make skinning a bit more difficult.



Just left pizza night at the Bear Den (mid Burke) snow started to come down harder about 6 pm.  Rachel was thrilled to learn about her bloody Mary's


----------



## octopus (Mar 12, 2014)

magic is playing tricks on you.  if they got 3" its gone now, it rained my whole way up thru vermont from mass its still raining now. i'm watching the local weather, burlington  already has a foot and there saying more-go north


----------



## Euler (Mar 12, 2014)

Tin said:


> Pico is reporting 10". Hmmmmm....


I skiied Killington today...the ten inches reported is legit...and its not too wet.


----------



## Tin (Mar 13, 2014)

MRG says 20". I'm heading north to Pico or Magic


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2014)

60 miles from Catskills we lost all if our snow that was left. Trying hard not to think about how it looks. People in the north please enjoy your new powder i glad you guys and girls are finally gettinggg some.


----------



## billski (Mar 13, 2014)

Tin said:


> MRG says 20". I'm heading north to Pico or Magic


  I'm here at Stowe.  Any large numbers you hear are undoubtedly legit.  It's northeast epic.  Enjoy!

p.s., it's pretty windy here in the valley.


----------



## ReefBum (Mar 13, 2014)

Sugarbush has reported 19" thus far.....and still coming down!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2014)

Magic from facebook. 

Early report from operations is that a few inches fell late last night and it is still snowing lightly...call it 2-3" after the 3 inches that fell early yesterday but there's a layer of icing in between and the wind has been blowing it around. So not what we'd call a typical "powder day". It instead will be a $15 "throwback day". Also there is icing on the lifts that has to be carefully dealt with so there is the possibility of a delayed opening as ops deals with that. The roads are not pretty so please drive carefully if you are heading out. As we learn more, will update every one.


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 13, 2014)

Drove up to Killington last night. 20" at the house, bottom of the access road.  

Weird drive up. Rain from Boston to exit 12 on I89.  Temp went from 37 to 25 degrees in 10 miles. Freezing ncp from about Sunapee to Whaleback. Changed over to sleet until Woodstock then turned to snow. Started nuking around long trail brewery.


----------



## Masskier (Mar 13, 2014)

Burke is reporting 18", still coming down at 7:15 AM,  no wind


----------



## hammer (Mar 13, 2014)

Flatlands north of Boston iced up as forecast.  We will see how honest ski areas are about their reports...


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 13, 2014)

Mount Snow is reporting 4 inches and is anticipating lift delays due to ice and wind.  Maybe another 1-3 expected today.  Need to rethink my plans for tomorrow.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 13, 2014)

MommaBear said:


> Mount Snow is reporting 4 inches and is anticipating lift delays due to ice and wind.  Maybe another 1-3 expected today.  Need to rethink my plans for tomorrow.



I would guess that most of this "4 inches" fell before it changed over to rain in the afternoon.  I am working up in that area, and when I left in the late afternoon, the rain had packed the new snow down to about 1 inch.  Unfortunately Sunapee (and all other southern mountains) are going to suck until the Saturday warm-up.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I would guess that most of this "4 inches" fell before it changed over to rain in the afternoon.  I am working up in that area, and when I left in the late afternoon, the rain had packed the new snow down to about 1 inch.  Unfortunately Sunapee (and all other southern mountains) are going to suck until the Saturday warm-up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



I'm fine with that!  Send the crowds North! When the warmer temps Saturday hit that new snow, they'll be a bunch of folks complaining of how heavy and sloppy the snow will be!  A warm up with what "slop mix" fell at Mount Snow should make for some very good spring conditions, and hopefully some less than usual crowds. (Yes i'm 100% the glass is 1/2 full now!  )


----------



## makado420 (Mar 13, 2014)

Anybody know if belearyre went to shit over night or if they got some snow 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jimk (Mar 13, 2014)

Believe the Cats got primarily non-frozen precip.  Gore and Killington got mostly snow and appear to be the approximate dividing line for pow seekers.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2014)

jimk said:


> Believe the Cats got primarily non-frozen precip.  Gore and Killington got mostly snow and appear to be the approximate dividing line for pow seekers.




That's kind of what I gathered too.  From Gore over to Killington and then over to around the North Conway area was where it seems like the all snow line/mixing of some sort and duration line set up for this one


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 13, 2014)

Wow, what a gradient.  1-3 Golden Triangle, 7-10 Okemo, 20+ K and north.  The weekend plans are starting to look a little different then originally planned.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 13, 2014)

18 inches of BLOWER pow at Titus Mtn , i gotta go out now and plow for the second time ,storm is over up here but its 2 degrees with some windchill.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 13, 2014)

When I cancelled my reservation for my hotel room at Hunter the lady there said they got an inch. That's in nearby Tannersville, down the road from the mountain. What happened on the mountain itself I don't know.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks like i'm headed to K!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Mar 13, 2014)

ALLSKIING said:


> Looks like i'm headed to K!



So am I! But not 'til Tuesday. I just hope it STAYS cold. It's supposed to do something Tuesday-Thursday and I'm praying it's WHITE not wet.   Temps are supposed to rise and that's concern. Too soon to tell. 

Well, I'm going regardless and with over a foot and a half of new snow already there it'll be awesome in any case.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 13, 2014)

drjeff said:


> I'm fine with that!  Send the crowds North! When the warmer temps Saturday hit that new snow, they'll be a bunch of folks complaining of how heavy and sloppy the snow will be!  A warm up with what "slop mix" fell at Mount Snow should make for some very good spring conditions, and hopefully some less than usual crowds. (Yes i'm 100% the glass is 1/2 full now!  )



At my house - close to Pats Peak - it was all rain yesterday, but I'm actually fine with it.  Pats closes at the end of March regardless of conditions, and they have plenty of snow to last.  

You can thank me for being one of those to contribute to the lack of crowds at the southern mts this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 13, 2014)

Dumping in Cambridge now ...


----------



## WJenness (Mar 13, 2014)

It just took me an hour and a half to get to Woburn from Lowell this morning... Frustrating drive in. I wish I was headed in the other direction!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2014)

winds are crazy today, cant wait to read some trip reports.


----------



## Rikka (Mar 13, 2014)

Ragged is off the hook and there are only a few people here.....powder for all!!

Rick


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Mar 13, 2014)

Rikka said:


> Ragged is of the hook and there are only a few people here.....powder for all!!
> 
> Rick
> 
> ...



Interesting.  Their website says only four inches new snow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2014)

20" Gore and 21" Whiteface. 

Cant wait to get at that this weekend!


----------



## hammer (Mar 13, 2014)

WJenness said:


> It just took me an hour and a half to get to Woburn from Lowell this morning... Frustrating drive in. I wish I was headed in the other direction!


Saw the traffic report and decided to wait it out from home.  Starting to ease up now.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 13, 2014)

Cannon is reporting 20" *sigh* I'm stuck at work.




Bombed with SNOW! 3.13.14 by I am Cannon, on Flickr


----------



## Puck it (Mar 13, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Cannon is reporting 20" *sigh* I'm stuck at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know I am kicking myself for not going up but the wind hold potential was too high and they never updated their site until after 7:30AM.  Sloppy seconds tomorrow.


----------



## Tin (Mar 13, 2014)

4" of new stuff at Magic but waiting in the lodge BC of ice on the lifts. Tried for Pico but with the summit on hold and the roads we stuck closer. Took 2.5 hours to get to the NH border from Providence, usually takes 55. Pico tomorrow.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 13, 2014)

....


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 13, 2014)

Tin said:


> 4" of new stuff at Magic but waiting in the lodge BC of ice on the lifts. Tried for Pico but with the summit on hold and the roads we stuck closer. Took 2.5 hours to get to the NH border from Providence, usually takes 55. Pico tomorrow.



I hereby "order" you to report back your each and every move.  (Old Woman: "Order, who does he think he is?", KA(Me): I'm your king).  Your reports will have a lot to do with my weekend plans.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Masskier (Mar 13, 2014)

Burke was unbelievable this morning. Lot of people for a Thursday.  I think most of the NEK called in sick.  No wind holds, powder everywhere.  It felt bottomless and was knee deep in most areas,  except where it was windblown with snow drifts.  Lots of skiers from Jay came to Burke because of the wind and threat of wind holds.  Snow's been winding down since noon time.  Most trails were left un-groomed


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 13, 2014)

^As proof of what Masskier said, I'll just leave this here...   Report: http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/129070-Burke-3-13-14-Powder-day?p=832104#post832104


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 13, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> ^As proof of what Masskier said, I'll just leave this here...



SA-WEET!!  You deserve it dude.  Been awhile since NEK got love from the weather gods.


----------



## octopus (Mar 13, 2014)

Tin said:


> 4" of new stuff at Magic but waiting in the lodge BC of ice on the lifts. Tried for Pico but with the summit on hold and the roads we stuck closer. Took 2.5 hours to get to the NH border from Providence, usually takes 55. Pico tomorrow.



you chose wrong. drove up from boston and stayed at magic, hoping for the best, didn't work out. bailed for pico in the morning, took a little longer than normal, roads sucked, but i have 4wheel drive. thought i was too late for good pow, but, summit lift on hold until 11:30= 2+feet of untouched pow


----------



## dmw (Mar 13, 2014)

octopus said:


> summit lift on hold until 11:30= 2+feet of untouched pow



Sick.


----------



## soposkier (Mar 13, 2014)

octopus said:


> you chose wrong. drove up from boston and stayed at magic, hoping for the best, didn't work out. bailed for pico in the morning, took a little longer than normal, roads sucked, but i have 4wheel drive. thought i was too late for good pow, but, summit lift on hold until 11:30= 2+feet of untouched pow



Headed to pico tomorrow, looking forward to some soft bumps


----------



## j law (Mar 13, 2014)

Gore was amazing today!  I had never been there on a powder day and really enjoyed their glades.

The way they reported snow this week was strange… but there was definitely 20 inches from the storm but I think about half fell during the day on Wednesday and half after the lifts closed.  This I think was a good thing b/c some powder got pushed down yesterday and that extra 10 today was awesome on top of a soft base.  The winds were tough but not enough to keep me off the mountain on a powder day!

thanks to all the people on this site who were watching the weather and helped me pick gore over Magic today.


----------



## j law (Mar 13, 2014)

And by the way (now that I'm enjoying some whiskey), I was really impressed with Gore today.  I've skied all over the world (and I especially love tree skiing) and I have to say that I thought Gore was an amazing glades destination.  None of them are too steep (I'd pick Jay any day over Gore), but on a day when I could only do a day trip from NYC, I was in heaven.

I just wish I was on the first chair instead of arriving at 9pm.  Still found tons of fresh lines but I'd love to get a virgin run under that lift that goes to the summit.

What a day.  Logged almost 500 miles in the car, over 20,000 vert, 6 advil and now 3 whisky's.  Tomorrow should be my true sick day but I'll do a good job of "recovering" tomorrow in the office!


----------



## jimk (Mar 14, 2014)

j law said:


> And by the way (now that I'm enjoying some whiskey), I was really impressed with Gore today.  I've skied all over the world (and I especially love tree skiing) and I have to say that I thought Gore was an amazing glades destination.  None of them are too steep (I'd pick Jay any day over Gore), but on a day when I could only do a day trip from NYC, I was in heaven.
> 
> I just wish I was on the first chair instead of arriving at 9pm.  Still found tons of fresh lines but I'd love to get a virgin run under that lift that goes to the summit.
> 
> What a day.  Logged almost 500 miles in the car, over 20,000 vert, 6 advil and now 3 whisky's.  Tomorrow should be my true sick day but I'll do a good job of "recovering" tomorrow in the office!



Way to get after it.  Your posts are dripping with stokage.   Bet you won't forget that day for a while.


----------



## Euler (Mar 14, 2014)

soposkier said:


> Headed to pico tomorrow, looking forward to some soft bumps


You will NOT be dissapointed!


----------

